
Trump DepSecDef Prospect Urges Federal Cyber to Go to Analog Circuit Design - hackuser
http://breakingdefense.com/2016/11/trump-depsecdef-prospect-urges-federal-cyber-to-go-analog/
======
darkbot
Better title: "Trump DepSecDef Prospect Declares War On Turing Machines And
Software"

